# Heya



## Tricksy (Apr 24, 2010)

Hello from Manchester



I've come here hoping to gain from your experiences.

I do not as yet own a mouse but am on the hunt for a couple of females. To be honnest, I dont want to get them from a pet store so if anyone knows anyone that could help me that would be mint!

Early this year my hamster Manny had to be put down. As much as I loved Manny, I dont think I will ever find another hamster as nuts as he was!

So, erm-yeah thats it really. The boards say to introduce yourself here so I thought I best.

Hope everyones getting this very rare sun we're currently experiencing in Manchester

- Tricky


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi, Pleased to meet you

:welcomeany


----------



## Tricksy (Apr 24, 2010)

Pleased to meet you too!

I've been pm-ing Fancy Mice but now my pm's keep getting stuck in the outbox. Do you have any idea why their doing this?

I may be buying some mice off her tomorrow so its important I can get back to her


----------



## Tricksy (Apr 24, 2010)

never mind, its appears I'm just being dim lol


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi There

yeah PM's stay in the outbox until the person you are sending them to logs on and receives them.

I'm in manchester too and will have blue and black selfs for sale in the near future.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Welcome from a fellow Newbie!!


----------



## unicorn (Feb 14, 2010)

My daughter really fancies a trio of self blacks but if we ever get some it will have to tie in with a rabbit show somewhere therabouts so I can get them here


----------

